# Soundkarten-Problem - zu leise



## manumerten (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich habe seit einer kurzen Zeit (so ne Stunde) ein echt sch*** problem
mein Sound ist viel zu leise, ich höre über ein 5.1 System Musik, Windows Geärushce oder sonstiges, hat alles wunderbar bisher funktioniert! Aber seit ner Stunde ca mahct der PC nix mehr von Geräuschen her, ich dreh alles voll auf (in Systemsteuerung und in WinAmp, aber was rauskommt ist noch nicht mal Zimmerlautstärke. Normalerweise müsste bei voll aufgedrehtem Sound die 4 nächsten Nachbarshäuser sturmklinglen, wegen der lauten Musik...  

Na ja, hab auch schon PC 2 mal neu gestartet nix
Mit neuen Treibern hab ich noch nichts probiert, da ich nix über meine Soundkarte finde (hab in aida32 geguckt,aber nix gefunden)
Kann mir jemand helfen?

merci beaucoup


----------



## manumerten (18. Juli 2005)

was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, dass nur bei den rear-boxen und der center-box was herauskommt
Der Subwoofer "summt" auch nur ganz leise, hab schon geguckt was mit den front-anschlüssen ist, aber da is alles normal eingestöpelst. kann nur an software liégen oder?


----------

